# Phosphatidylserine and Testosterone



## Chef (Aug 4, 2008)

A new study published in the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition showed that short-term Phosphatidylserine supplementation blunted exercise induced increase in cortisol levels and increased testosterone levels
Abstract | 1550-2783-5-11 | The effects of phosphatidylserine on endocrine response to moderate intensity exercise

What are your experiences with PS?


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2008)

Interesting! My doctor was just telling me to try it. 

Hmmmm...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 4, 2008)

I tried it years ago, it worked well on a cut.  I will try to find the thread.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/26606-phosphatidylserine.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/27721-my-supplement-cutting-stack-results.html

I seem to remember the lack of ammonia smell.  Coincidentally, I think Rhodiola Rosea is better on a cut, but know of no effects on testosterone.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats do you mean it worked well on a cut? Would a person have more cortisol increase during exercises on a cut as opposed to maintenance or bulk?


----------



## Built (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes. Caloric deficit = stress.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 4, 2008)

Built said:


> Yes. Caloric deficit = stress.



I guess it triggers physiological stress while reducing emotional stress. I feel better when I eat less, but not too much less. If I cross the caloric deficit threshold, I go apeshit bonkers crazy.


----------

